# Canoecopia, anyone? Kayak Anna signing



## Lina (Jan 11, 2010)

Will any Mountain Buzzers be attending Canoecopia in Madison, WI 3/12-3/14?

I'll be there signing copies of my new kids' book _Kayak Anna and the Palindrome Creek_, a splashing eco-adventure for ages 9-13.

It's also available through KayakAnna.org and Amazon.com

Hope to meet you there!

Lina


----------

